# sitges



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi 
Im new in Sitges and would like to meet with other expats. Please contact me if you know if there are any meetings scheduled.

Also does anyone know if there is a papercraft shop anywhere near/in Sitges, so that I can continue with my hobby?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am in Barcelona next week and happy to meet up if anybody is in town Saturday 22, Sunday 23 I am also in Valencia 20th, 21st.


----------



## Sitgesbound (Dec 13, 2008)

mags&woody said:


> Hi
> Im new in Sitges and would like to meet with other expats. Please contact me if you know if there are any meetings scheduled.
> 
> Also does anyone know if there is a papercraft shop anywhere near/in Sitges, so that I can continue with my hobby?


My partner and I (in our 40s) are also new to Sitges, actually we are currently looking for a long term flat to move into by January. We too are looking for expats to meet and share experiences and ideas with.


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Sitgesbound said:


> My partner and I (in our 40s) are also new to Sitges, actually we are currently looking for a long term flat to move into by January. We too are looking for expats to meet and share experiences and ideas with.


Hi 
Look at estate agents easysitges.com thats where we got ours. they are very helpful. If you want there is a english bar on carrer san pedro called the bull, the artender Dave can be helpful in many ways. He's having a quiz night 14th Dec at 9pm and very popular. You will meet lots of expats there

mags


----------



## Sitgesbound (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
We have viewings with them early next week so hopefully we will get something before too long. Actually we found something nice today, but we want to check out a few more places before committing.

As for the Bull, we my get a chance to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

*meet for a coffee!*

Hi there, 
i know there are a couple of papelerias in sitges but not too sure about craftshops, probably Barcelona. Would love to meet for a coffee and chat sometime.


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi there, not too sure if there´s any craftshops in sitges, probably Barcelona better bet! Would love to meet for a coffee sometime.


----------

